
Ask HN: What happens to your code if you get hit by a truck? - empressplay
It&#x27;s a pretty common scenario: you develop thousands of lines of code, then get hit by a truck. Now what? What do you do to make sure your code continues after you&#x27;ve become a spot on the pavement?
======
richerlariviere
If your code is well-documented I guess it will be easier to deal with it. If
you can't understand code you have written 6 months ago, it won't be easy for
other programmers. All black magic code should be clearly indicated.

------
andreapaiola
I think that my code must die with me. My precious code.

------
humbleMouse
Luckily I have a "hit by a truck" exception I include in every project
regardless of language.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
I haven't even made out a will yet.

------
jakerockland
I'm confused.

